# EasyLife launch Nitrate and Phosphate Fertiliser Products



## Ray (30 Sep 2008)

AE put me onto this by enclosing a nice brochure in my package of NO3.  Check this out: http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=45

And the marketing speak is quite sensible too, listen to this:



			
				EasyLife Website said:
			
		

> New views teach us that nitrate and phosphate are not a reason for algae formation. It is precisely a lack of these macro elements which lead to algae formation, again by the leaking of sugars from the plant.


I guess Easylife can say this because they do not have existing phosphate and nitrate removers like other vendors.  Hopefully this will shake up the industry a little?

Combined with thier Traces product and Easycarbo they are offering a nice beginners dosing suite in just 4 bottles.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Sep 2008)

Good to see a manufacturer openly admitting that NP don't cause algae and why.  Quite groundbreaking actually.

I've heard good things about their 'normal' trace product too - Profito.  I'm certainly a fan of Easycarbo.  

Could be a nice range of ferts, and good value too.  Something else for those folk that don't like dry ferts to consider.

I'm not sure if the Redfield Ratio is relevant for freshwater though, I thought it was from marine algae research.

Do you know if their nitrate product is KNO3 or NH4-based?  I'm too lazy to do the maths from their site.



> 10 ml per 500 litres increases NO3 concentration by 2.0 ppm and K concentration by 1.3 ppm.



I recently learnt that even the ADA Special Lights and Shade is NH4 based, but also contains KNO3.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neil1973 (30 Sep 2008)

Definite step in the right direction by making commercially available products that address N and P and stating that these are not the cause of algae and are indeed necessary. Not too sure about the statement that phosphate levels over 2ppm do cause algae though.

I think there is a lot of confusion about the Redfield ratio. It is essentially a ratio of C:N in deep ocean waters (a very stable environment) that often corresponds well to the ratio of these elements found in marine phytoplankton. This has nothing to do with freshwater systems and higher plants. Another area of confusion among proponents of the redfield ratio in planted aquariums is that it is an atomic ratio i.e. 16 atoms of N to 1 atom of P. It is then often suggested that this ratio should be followed in terms of nitrate and phosphate. When adding nitrates and phosphates to aquariums we are normally talking about mass ratios which would roughly be 7:1 for N a P and 10:1 for N03 and PO4. Again this is almost certainly irrelevant for freshwater plants but does serve to highlight the confusion.

cheers
Neil


----------



## Brenmuk (30 Sep 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the Redfield Ratio is relevant for freshwater though, I thought it was from marine algae research.



I cam across the Redfield Ratio a few days ago (learning all the time   ) - there was a recent post about it on APC see:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/55732-fighting-waterbloom-redfield-ratio.html

Its interesting that the easylife website partly attribute algae growth to leakage of sugars from plant leaves - I thought algae produce their own sugars?


----------



## Dusko (30 Sep 2008)

Great News    !!!

I am already very pleased with their Easy Cabro and the Easy Life fluid filter medium.
I am not sure what is in that fluid medium but something tells me it is based on liquid Zeolite     I mean binding NH4,metals etc... But what ever it is works well for me and my customers (marine and fresh water customers)

Dusko


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2008)

I'll be reviewing the Easy Life fertiliser range for PFK soon.

I'll also be using the range long-term in one of my aquascapes, so I'll report back when appropriate.


----------



## John Starkey (3 Oct 2008)

Hi All,i have been using the easycarbo for about two months now and the results are really good,the one real thing i have noticed is the leaves look really polished,regards john


----------

